# Two contrasting pieces for an audition. Completely lost.



## BrockYXE

Well, the time has come again to audition for my music degree at school and I need help finding two pieces to play on bass (with a piano accompaniment of course!), with a max length of 10 minutes total. Being a couple years removed from high school, I'm admittedly a bit lost. "Two contrasting styles" basically tells me right away that I should play one song that is mostly plucked, and another that is mostly bowed for maximum contrast :lol:.

If anybody could recommend any pieces, or even point me in the right direction to start looking, I'd be extremely grateful.


----------

